# Silver solder and other debris



## plamenppp (Jun 19, 2011)

This is what I was given a few days ago. It contains silver - about 200 grams per 1 kg. It is from silver solder that is used in some factories for ... I don't know what.
When I tossed a pinch of it in nitric the red smoke was more than plenty! This dust will kill me if I process all of it - 6 kg.

I apologize for the size of the pictures.


----------



## plamenppp (Jun 19, 2011)

The magnet attracts it. So, the iron will be a problem. The nitric solution is now orange with a lot of foam ...


----------

